# The top 5 best 18650 battery chargers in 2020 ?



## Iris Ty (2/7/20)

Just found a video listed top 5 best 18650 battery chargers in 2020.


The chargers on the list are:
No.1. Klarus K1 Single Cell Smart Battery Charger
No.2. MiBOXER Rechargeable Battery Charger
No.3. XTAR MC1 Plus First one-slot Charger
No.4. Xtar Dragon VP4 Plus
No.5. Armytek Uni C2 Universal Charger

Do you agree with this list? It seems that the top brands are Xtar, Nitecore, Efest, and LiitoKala (and some others). I rarely see the Miboxer chargers. And Klarus and Armytek seems mainly sell flashlights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/7/20)

I would never go to a channel called Trendy Ideas for any useful technical information. A computer-generated narrator with no "real" information provided.

This is the only type of reviewer I would trust. A true expert.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Silo (3/7/20)

Yeah when it comes to devices, I want to hear it from someone who knows the nitty gritty, and can explain why something is better or worse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Iris Ty (3/7/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I would never go to a channel called Trendy Ideas for any useful technical information. A computer-generated narrator with no "real" information provided.
> 
> This is the only type of reviewer I would trust. A true expert.




When I saw the video made by Trendy Ideas, I was confused. Thank you for sharing good information.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (3/7/20)

I must say I'm pretty impressed by this Xtar VC-8 so far.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I must say I'm pretty impressed by this Xtar VC-8 so far.



Yip me too! Love it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Iris Ty (8/7/20)

I like xtar vc8 too, but I only have 3 batteries. Maybe 4-bay charger is enough for me, hah. 8-bay charger looks so cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

